#   >  -  0503110

## Alisa55

,     0503110  (  050110 (176  2017.),   ( - )  
	   "010, "  ,    :								
		: 1,  : : 00000000000000180, :140110, :180 -   .	
     ( )
    . 
 2016    .

----------


## Alisa55

.

----------


## VLDMR

-    
,      
 117, 203, 218  .. 
     .

----------


## Alisa55

......      ....

----------


## VLDMR

> ......      ....


.       .     ... , ,            .       


> ( )


 ,  ,         .  ,   .      .

       -         .

----------


## Alisa55

,     ,     ,     .  ,  ,    ,     4  (0503110).  ,  ,          1 . .     .   ,     ,  1  .        . , .

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> ,     ,     ,     .  ,  ,    ,     4  (0503110).  ,  ,          1 . .     .   ,     ,  1  .        . , .


       .     "",    . ,     1080600001*6000*110,   110    :1080600001 *0000* 110 1 40110 110.

----------


## VLDMR

> .     "",    .


    180     117     .
..     "1170000000 0000 000 1 40110 180"   - .

,  , , ,      ...

----------


## ZloiConsultant

,    - .         ,     117  180,  .

----------


## ZloiConsultant

> 180     117     .
> ..     "1170000000 0000 000 1 40110 180"   - .
> 
> ,  , , ,      ...


,    - .         ,     117  180,  .

----------


## Alisa55

,    .   ,         ...    , !?          ,      , .

----------


## VLDMR

*ZloiConsultant*, ,

----------

